

OnDir - automatically execute shell commands based on your working directory - cleverjake
http://swapoff.org/ondir.html

======
TMK
I don't see any good use for ondir, because I will use the commands I need
when ever I need them, I don't need some command every time I change
directory. When I need to run another command at the same time i'll just do
the following:

[BigOne@BigOne2 ~]$ cd LolFolder && ls -la

